# Dave the Dead's Haunted Basement of Doom



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

I did a small haunted house this year instead of my yard haunt...
pix are now up on my blog.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The little tarantula is so adorable!

Beautiful set up and beautifully photographed, Dave!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks amazing. I'd have never guessed the part by the bridge was in a basement.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

What are you talking about? You had a haunted yard as well as a haunted house.
The bridge and cemetery would be an unexpected surprise for sure. From the pics I could easily be fooled into thinking it was an outdoor scene.
The last minute googly-eyed guy is great and the right up on the blog is very well done.


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm confused. Was the bridge in the basement? If so, I am astounded. If not, I'm still astounded. That is one huge basement.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

GOT said:


> I'm confused. Was the bridge in the basement? If so, I am astounded. If not, I'm still astounded. That is one huge basement.


The bridge was in the basement. I had a total of approx 1700 sq. feet to work with, and about a third of that was the graveyard/stream/bridge area. Wish I had better pix to show the entire layout, but I photographed in a rush this year.( it seemed like EVERYTHING was done in a rush)


----------



## Aspirin99 (Oct 18, 2010)

Wow. Like a movie set.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Wow! That is just fantastic. One could take lessons from you in how to set a scene for maximum effect. Love the body bags. I have always wanted to do that but picture the kids using them as punching bags instead. Great job!


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

The bridge and body bag room were amazing. Can't wrap my head around the fact that it was in a basement!


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

I think we are going to require more photos. This stuff is fantastic.


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Great Job! Love the body room, the lighting is great.


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

Incredible. All of the scenes felt real and organic - but why do I get the feeling that the body bag room is part of your basement year round? The bridge scene is my cup of tea, a real sense of a mystical place. What did you do with your inspired collection of props from years past? Maybe they're union and needed a break.


----------



## Gothic Nightmare (Jul 19, 2007)

Great job! Perfect atmosphere, lighting and pics. I am jealous.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

WOW ... what a great haunted basement!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

love it! it's incredible!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Spider Rider said:


> Incredible. All of the scenes felt real and organic - but why do I get the feeling that the body bag room is part of your basement year round? The bridge scene is my cup of tea, a real sense of a mystical place. What did you do with your inspired collection of props from years past? Maybe they're union and needed a break.


many of the props were on display in the front window of the bookstore or throughout the store itself....also had more rooms than what is shown in the set of blog pix, but many of my pix didn't seem to turn out well this year.

Thanks for all the compliments.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow, a bridge with an actual stream running underneath it in a basement! Your pics are fantastic. You set great atmosphere, very cool haunt!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Stunning!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Amazing! Very moody and fantastically lit.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Dave, No matter how many times I keep staring at those pictures, it is still real - I just can't believe everything that you pulled off, how realistic it looks... and... and.... yes. "Astounded" is just a very good description, thanks GOT, lol. Gobsmacked is another word that comes to mind - just amazing.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

OH Dave...What a great look...One of the very best!!!! thanks for the inspiration


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Amazing haunt regardless of where it was located!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Most excellent ! I'm awed!


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Looked fantastic Dave...your hard work payed off....the body bags were very creepy!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Amazing work and excellent photography. Wish I could have seen it in person.


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Apr 8, 2009)

Dave I just looked again at the photos and still have to say, "WOW". Very cool my man, very cool!


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

That came out awesome. I couldn't tell that it was in a basement. Very well done.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

AWESOME!! The body bags would really creep me out.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Real dentists scare me enough; yours would scar me for life. I'm surprised more people don't have a dentist scene in their haunts; it's a great idea!


----------

